# Your 2011 fishing goals



## getitgetit (Apr 21, 2009)

What fish do you hope to catch....Mines a 50lb flattie lol......\m/


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

To catch a hawg saugeye, a hawg smallie, a hawg HSB, a hawg flattie.....OK, any HAWG swimmin in our waters (excluding the hawgs i've seen swimming at the Alum Creek Reservoir beach in July....)


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

That's covering the bases Mushi


----------



## castle7455 (Sep 28, 2010)

Just fish more with my 6 yr old son more and get my 2 yr old to catch the fishing bug like me . Don't care if they are lunkers just want to catch fish and see that smile on thier faces thats all i need.


----------



## SpecialNick (Dec 8, 2008)

well 2010 goal was master angler in all inland waters, and im still one species short. got LMB, SMB and carp. not given up yet though I'll be out next week. Guess it'll be the same goal for 2011.


----------



## SpecialNick (Dec 8, 2008)

Mushijobah said:


> (excluding the hawgs i've seen swimming at the Alum Creek Reservoir beach in July....)


haha ill pass on those as well. Pretty sure its a slot limit.


----------



## Renegade Angler (May 24, 2008)

Mine would have to be the grand slam for 2011. This year was master angler and I got 7 fish ohio's this year. Almost had the grand slam but my musky came up to short. Good luck to everyone next year and have a great holiday.


----------



## bjpatrick (Jun 18, 2010)

My goal is to catch a real job after graduating from Ohio State in March. Then I can start saving for that bass boat. There is only hope the Olentangy River is as giving considering the smallmouth caught last season. I would really like to catch a shovelmouth while fishing for bass. There was a lot of channel cats caught last season while fishing for smallmouth.

Have a happy Christmas!


----------



## ERFishers (Dec 16, 2010)

Remember to get tags for the boat trailer within 6 days of my birthday ($20.00 fine). Get my hard baits sorted a little better so they don't beat each (even in decent carriers) other to death on boat rides. Touch fishlims fishing pole so I can limit on eyes such as he the great one.


----------



## CaptJoe (Jan 20, 2009)

Have as many good years out fishing with my dad and buddies as I can. Oh, and if I can figure out saugeyes on hoover that would be freakin great!


----------



## ASTONECOLD1 (Nov 12, 2009)

To continue to try making my transfer from fishing for bass to saugeye . To do my best to get out more for saugeye than I did last year . Too also get the little boy next door out on my boat and get him fishing . His eyes just light up when I bring home fish and he calls them saugemeyes . He loves to sit in my boat when its in the driveway and yell " FISH ON " .


----------



## Smead (Feb 26, 2010)

A nice *consistent* ability to catch smallmouth would be nice....

Scouting for access spots and new areas on the Scioto.

Checking out Big and Little Darby Creeks.

Ultralight .

Maybe sneaking to the Mad River in search of trout.


----------



## ltdan (Sep 5, 2005)

My goal this year is not to catch a lot of fish and to take more pictures of my freinds and family that fish with me. I like to troll and my wife is my first mate. She picks out all the lures and runs the lines out. She is a marvleus women and a great fishing partner.


----------



## FishHunter88 (Nov 8, 2010)

catch a monster at the walleye run this year :B


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

Mine is to just get out and fish since 2010 was all upside down for me. Wow what a year!! I'm ready for 2011.

Good luck everyone
GarryS


----------



## mike003 (Sep 8, 2007)

My goal is to find fish at Charles Mill. I docked my new fishing pontoon there this past spring, and have not had much luck at all. Couple small bass out on the lake, more small bass and gills from shore at the marina, one small sheepshead. Got a hand remote for my MotorGuide for Christmas, cuz I suck with a footpedal. Hopefully this will help me maneuver and position the boat a little better. And, I'm not used to fishing a lake without weeds!!!


----------



## TPfisher (Aug 31, 2009)

I want to get a 30" walleye


----------



## getitgetit (Apr 21, 2009)

0 yeah plus i need to get out a do way more fishing in 2011......Way more


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

To run into Joe Jordan while fishing...


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

to get back down to Florida for some offshore fishing ......to give my passion a fix....and to fish more at Alum.... then I did last year....and maybe Hoover....the salt water just spoils me and is hard to go once I get back from spring break with the grandkids


----------



## bassbabe (Dec 26, 2010)

To catch a saugeye


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

get out more, cook more hotdogs, and drink more beer!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

With 2010 gone, I plan on only one simple task for the new year. 


And that is, conquer the world.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

I want to get my boat set up for trolling muskys.
explore some new lakes, especially in the (mcwsd) and in central michigan.
go back to kentucky lake, guntersville, presque isle in april-june, st. clair

get my g-friend and her sons into fishing

slow down and fish more methodically 
drag more jigs
organize equipment 
land more hawgs of all species


----------



## buddstools (Oct 3, 2010)

Fish more tournaments, and fish ...and fish...and did I mention fish.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

31" walleye
15" perch
48" pike


----------



## Smead (Feb 26, 2010)

fallen513 said:


> With 2010 gone, I plan on only one simple task for the new year.
> 
> 
> And that is, conquer the world.


*A Worthy Goal*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Get out more and enjoy


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

As always.......More, Bigger fish and a partner that can take pictures. Keep the bottom under the boat and the finances to keep fishin.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Another 10 lb bass. Limits of crappie and perch. Lot's and lots of May Mosquito walleye and a couple of other inland lake walleyes.


----------



## JTKessOH (Sep 19, 2009)

Sailfish, Tarpon, More Dolphinfish, a few 5lb LM, Wiper, and limit on crappie and whites, and catch my first muskie.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

JTKessOH said:


> Sailfish, Tarpon, More Dolphinfish, a few 5lb LM, Wiper, and limit on crappie and whites, and catch my first muskie.


first muskie....fish Alum....I have a salt water bucket list too, just need to get down there and spend more time.


----------



## JTKessOH (Sep 19, 2009)

Ironman172 thats my plan. I have a lil jon boat now so im gonna be hitting up Alum alot more. If your going down to the keys send me a PM and i'll fill you in on some locations and baits around the island if you dont want to pay for a charter.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

JTKessOH said:


> Ironman172 thats my plan. I have a lil jon boat now so im gonna be hitting up Alum alot more. If your going down to the keys send me a PM and i'll fill you in on some locations and baits around the island if you dont want to pay for a charter.


went there this past Aug, with friends from Pensacola, day time sword fishing and some lobstering....man that was a trip of a lifetime for me....the father and son lived there for years and new where to go....stayed on the military base in Key West(as he is retired military)
a few pictures with them


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

and to catch one bigger then this personal best...46in -25lb....released to fight again


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

To convince my wife that fishing is as productive as cleaning or doing laundry. To tell mother nature to cooperate with me a little more. Finally I would like to take Terry Mayberry out fishing when the fish are actually biting, so he can catch a few. These all seem unlikely but I'm going to give it my best


----------



## mevers (Sep 26, 2009)

I'd like to get out on the water enough with my new bass boat to feel comfortable handling it by myself. Plans are already in motion to hit Guntersville in April and I'd also like to do Kentucky Lake and Lake St. Claire.


----------



## Smead (Feb 26, 2010)

And don't forget essential equipment upgrades...don't have to wait for those!!



Replaced my Shimano Symetres with Saro's reels...though Shimano doesn't make a Saros 500 for UL, so I just ordered A Pflueger 9025 Supreme XT, found an older gold one for $70 discounted.  Saved about $25 each on the Saros' as well.

Picked up a discontinued Penn Affinity 1000 for my trunk combo as well...discounted to $70.


----------



## SeaRayder (Jan 6, 2009)

To help my nephew, sister, and a good friend to each catch a Fish Ohio Muskie. 

To help my dad find a 50" muskie and me....to catch my elusive 42"+ muskie. That would make for an GREAT 2011 season...


----------



## JTKessOH (Sep 19, 2009)

This thread really didn't help my cabin fever haha. Cant wait to get out this spring. I'm getting so anxious I may start ice fishing.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

looks like we could cross paths at some point :B



mevers said:


> I'd like to get out on the water enough with my new bass boat to feel comfortable handling it by myself. Plans are already in motion to hit Guntersville in April and I'd also like to do Kentucky Lake and Lake St. Claire.


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Fish with my friends and family more. 
Learn the local lakes better... Alum, Delaware, and Hoover. 
Take my boat to Erie and catch some nice limits of eyes and a 10+ lb fish.


----------



## sir fishalot (Dec 7, 2010)

1)to fish more than i golf 2)catch a 30"walleye and a 30"saugeye 3)learn from a pro on flipping jigs under docks.(thats for you, sean) 4)catch a 6lb. largemouth and 5lb. smallmouth 5)have top 5 finish in the indian lake catfish tournament 6)catch fair share of steelhead from northeastohio tribs. 7)catch 40" muskie from alum 8)extend knowledge of other lakes in ohio 9) try new lures and techniques 10)become a better angler


----------



## Hosey (Oct 20, 2010)

My goal is to learn more about catching saugeyes consistently.


----------



## cmalinowski (Aug 25, 2007)

6 lb large mouth and 6 lb small mouth...


----------



## MATTY DOG (Apr 7, 2005)

16in. crappie and fish the little miami more.


----------



## BigTripp (Oct 1, 2010)

1. Catch a muskie. I live 15 minutes from Leesville and have never even made an attempt.

2. Get out with my buddies more than twice this year. Coincidently the two days they went with me where the best days on the lake.

3. Catch my first flathead, new personal best channel and largemouth.

4. Not lose half as many lures as I did this year.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Just fish......


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Catch a 20 inch Smallie out of the Big Walnut and just to fish more!


----------



## WLAngler (Aug 29, 2010)

1.) To hit new lakes/reservoirs/ponds/rivers

2.) To catch a 5 pound Largemouth Bass

3.) Go crappie fishing

4.) Become more efficient at shaky head, wacky rigging & drop shot 
techniques


----------

